# lost jackson superstar Clearcreek



## livin_tll (Apr 2, 2011)

Did that giant hole get ya? It got me a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## scannon (May 2, 2006)

Damn, that rapid has been kicking ass this year. 

Good luck finding your boat and paddle. One of my buddies had his paddle get caught up in the rocks/willows between the end of the rapid and the dam a couple of years ago and found it a few days later. It's hard to get to, but it might be worth taking a look.


----------



## me (Jan 19, 2006)

It did. I have been boating that for years and dont remember that being there. 
That kinda sucked. Hope my stuff shows up.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

The hole showed up 2 seasons ago with our high flows that season. If you don't know it's there it will grab you. Easy to miss once you know it's there though.


----------



## livin_tll (Apr 2, 2011)

I was getting worked in that hole and my brand new Werner Powerhouse snapped in half. I swam out of my boat because of it. Boat went down stream and got a foot long crack in the bottom of it. Pretty lame.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Cripps Rodeo extravaganza strikes again...


----------



## tsavo (Aug 25, 2004)

I lost my Outlaw and Lightning paddle two years ago in that hole...got a beat down also...Clear Creek owns my GoPro as of last week. Good luck finding it...I believe Coors turns boats into beer.


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

*2011 boats*



tsavo said:


> I lost my Outlaw and Lightning paddle two years ago in that hole...got a beat down also...Clear Creek owns my GoPro as of last week. Good luck finding it...I believe Coors turns boats into beer.


2011 was a good year for losing boats.


----------

